# Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

					Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat in einem Beschluss vom 17. September 2012 (Az.: 1 BvR 2979/10) festgestellt, dass die Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in einem Internet-Forum eine zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein kann. Die zuvor ergangenen Unterlassungsurteile wurden aufgehoben.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*


----------



## MichFancy (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Soll das jetzt heißen daß ich jeden als "rechtsradikal" bezeichnen kann.


----------



## target2804 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



MichFancy schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt heißen daß ich jeden als "rechtsradikal" bezeichnen kann.


 Nein? weil das eine unterstellung ist. wenn du mich einfach so rechtsradikal nennst, pfeif ich dir was. wenn ich mich so verhalte, dann wirst das wohl sagen können.


----------



## MichFancy (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Welches Verhalten?


----------



## mannefix (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Du darfst jmd. nicht als rechtsradikal diffamieren (schmähen). Bezieht sich rechtsradikal aber auf dessen Meinung, dann darfst du es (!) als rechtsradikal bezeichnen. 

Es darf also grundsätzlich (...) nicht gegen Personen gehen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Zudem sollte wohl die Thematik bei der Meinungsäußerung auch gewahrt sein. Wenn jemand "My Little Pony" mag und seiner Meinung nach Applejack das tollste Pony sei, wird das Bezeichnen dieser Ansicht als "rechtsradikal" auch kaum Grundlage haben. In dem hier in den News geschilderten Fall wurde ja hingegen ziemlich deutlich rechtes Gedankenschlecht geäußert, sodass es legitim ist, hier die Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" gegenüber dem Vertreter der Meinung zu benutzen.


----------



## Erok (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

..... rechtsradikal.... linksradikal...... wie nennt man eig das  pöbelnde Volk der Mitte ?


----------



## seltsam (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



Erok schrieb:


> ..... rechtsradikal.... linksradikal...... wie nennt man eig das  pöbelnde Volk der Mitte ?



Vollradikal?


----------



## target2804 (18. November 2012)

Rechtlich gesehen kannst du deine gemeinte Aussage in einer frage formulieren. So kannst du z.B. auch einen Polizisten fragen:"kann es sein dass sie ein ar.sch.loch sind?".
Er kann ja einfach verneinen und du hast eigentlich gesagt was du wolltest


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



Erok schrieb:


> ..... rechtsradikal.... linksradikal...... wie nennt man eig das  pöbelnde Volk der Mitte ?


 
Ich hab schon Leute von der "radikalen Mitte" sprechen hören.
Allerdings gibt es so wenig Leute, die mit radikalen Mitteln den Status Quo sichern wollen, dass man den Begriff selten braucht. Und wer einfach nur rumpöbelt, der ist noch lange nicht politisch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Ich wurde mal von einem Mod gesperrt, weil ich eine unbelehrbare Esoterikerin als Fundamentalistin bezeichnete. Es kommt immer drauf an, ob sich derjenige beleidigt fühlt. Hawking z.B. ist ein Krüppel, das ist sachlich (denotativ) wahr, trotzdem würde er sich belidigt fühlen, wenn ich ihn als Krüppel bezeichnen würde. Man kann ja auch weniger negativ belegte Worte finden, um etwas oder jemanden zu bezeichnen. Hawking ist körperlich behindert. Wenn ich das sage, dann gibts keine Probleme. Statt rechtsradikal kann man auch anti-multikulturalist oder so sagen.


----------



## Ifosil (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



Erok schrieb:


> ..... rechtsradikal.... linksradikal...... wie nennt man eig das  pöbelnde Volk der Mitte ?


 
Prolet ^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



Erok schrieb:


> ..... rechtsradikal.... linksradikal...... wie nennt man eig das  pöbelnde Volk der Mitte ?


 Wutbürger.


Die S21-Schwaben zum Beispiel, die sind weder rechts noch links, die sind einfach nur (zu Recht!!) radikal geizig.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



Erok schrieb:


> ..... rechtsradikal.... linksradikal...... wie nennt man eig das  pöbelnde Volk der Mitte ?


 
Hmm... Bild-Leser? ^^


----------



## Allwisser (19. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

wieso ist rechtsradikal eine beleidigung?
ich nenne das "ums eigene land besorgt"


----------



## Seeefe (20. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



Allwisser schrieb:


> wieso ist rechtsradikal eine beleidigung?
> ich nenne das "ums eigene land besorgt"


 
Schwachsinn. Ich kann auch so um mein Land besorgt sein, ohne rechts zu stehen.


----------



## Supeq (20. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Die unterschiedlichen Weltanschauungen und Wertevorstellungen der Menschen sind viel zu komplex als das man sie mit 2 Richtungsangaben beschreiben könnte... (Gibt auch nationalistische "Linke" und prosemitische "Rechte" ... wie nennt man die dann ? oO)


----------



## nay (20. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Zudem sollte wohl die Thematik bei der  Meinungsäußerung auch gewahrt sein. Wenn jemand "My Little Pony" mag und  seiner Meinung nach Applejack das tollste Pony sei, wird das Bezeichnen  dieser Ansicht als "rechtsradikal" auch kaum Grundlage haben. In dem  hier in den News geschilderten Fall wurde ja hingegen ziemlich deutlich  rechtes Gedankenschlecht geäußert, sodass es legitim ist, hier die  Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" gegenüber dem Vertreter der Meinung zu  benutzen.


 
Was hat denn das mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun?  Man darf also nur etwas sagen wenn es "richtig ist" also wenn Miniwahr  es für richtig befindet? Meinungsfreiheit ist genau das Gegenteil!



Supeq schrieb:


> Die unterschiedlichen Weltanschauungen und  Wertevorstellungen der Menschen sind viel zu komplex als das man sie mit  2 Richtungsangaben beschreiben könnte... (Gibt auch nationalistische  "Linke" und prosemitische "Rechte" ... wie nennt man die dann ?  oO)



In  der BRD gibt es weniger *rechts* oder *links* sondern eher politisch  *korrekt* oder *unkorrekt*. Etwas über Juden und das Grundgesetz zu  schreiben, was keine 3m Schleimspur hinterlässt (sieht Wulff und Gauck)  geht als Deutscher mal gar nicht, pfui pfui .  Das läuft unabhängig vom Wahrheitsgehalt: Selbst wenn es wahr wäre, dass  Juden Banken und Unternehmen gehörten oder das Grundgesetz nur eine Übergangsregelung wäre bis das Volk über eine Verfassung abstimmt hätte wäre man rechts(radikal)  wenn man es anspräche.


----------



## Deimos (22. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



nay schrieb:


> In der BRD gibt es weniger *rechts* oder *links* sondern eher politisch *korrekt* oder *unkorrekt*. Etwas über Juden und das Grundgesetz zu schreiben, was keine 3m Schleimspur hinterlässt (sieht Wulff und Gauck) geht als Deutscher mal gar nicht, pfui pfui . Das läuft unabhängig vom Wahrheitsgehalt: Selbst wenn es wahr wäre, dass Juden Banken und Unternehmen gehörten oder das Grundgesetz nur eine Übergangsregelung wäre bis das Volk über eine Verfassung abstimmt hätte wäre man rechts(radikal) wenn man es anspräche.


Das ist auch meine Wahrnehmung als Schweizer. Deutsche sind da einfach hypersensibilisiert, vielleicht auch, weil jedes Deutschen Wort diesbezüglich auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird.

Daher ist der Bundesgerichtsentscheid wenig überraschend, weil sicherlich auch ein Funken politischer Motivation mag (von der imo klaren Faktenlage mal abgesehen, vielmehr erstaunlich imo ist, dass Erst- und Zweitinstanz die Äusserung als Schmähung taxierten).

Am Rande zu diesem Thema: Die Erwartungshaltung eines Schuldbewusstseins an Deutsche dieser Generation empfinde ich als fehl am Platz. Ein Bewusstsein für das Vergangene, ja, doch keine Schuld. Das ist in meinen Augen kein dunkler Fleck in der Geschichte des deutschen Volkes, sondern der Menschen. Ich empfinde es als rassistisch, etwas anderes zu behaupten.


----------



## nay (22. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Jemanden, der meint, dass die Deutschen eine besondere Verantwortungen wegen der Vergangenheit haben würde ich als Rassisten bezeichnen. Aber von Rassismus gegen Deutsche wirst du niemals etwas in den Medien hören oder sehen.

Es wäre nett wenn jemand den Link zu dieser Meinungsäußerung des Klagenden posten könnte. Ich finde bei Suchmaschinen nur News aber keine Quelle. Meine Meinung zu der Sache wird sich dadurch zwar nicht ändern, aber ich würde gerne die Entscheidung des Gerichts anhand des Originaltextes und unserer Gesetze beurteilen. Ich finde, dass Meinungsfreiheit so wichtig ist, dass jede Behauptung und jede Bezeichnung straffrei zu stellen ist egal ob Beleidigung, üble Nachrede oder "Falschbehauptung". Meinungsfreiheit ist wichtiger.


----------



## Seeefe (22. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



nay schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass Meinungsfreiheit so wichtig ist, dass jede Behauptung und jede Bezeichnung straffrei zu stellen ist egal ob Beleidigung, üble Nachrede oder "Falschbehauptung". Meinungsfreiheit ist wichtiger.


 
Ist doch murks. 

A bezeichnet B öffentlich als Rechtsextremist. B bekommt deshalb nicht den Job, für den er sich beworben hat. Schon hat man einen Geschädigten.

Auch Meinungsfreiheit hat und muss Grenzen haben. Sonst könnte jeder jeden alles mögliche unterstellen ohne Grenzen und so gehts nunmal in einem Rechtsstaat nicht.


----------



## lunar19 (22. November 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Schwachsinn. Ich kann auch so um mein Land besorgt sein, ohne rechts zu stehen.



Und man kann sich auch ohne Gewalt und Fremdenhass um sein Land sorgen.
Ich halte die Definition von Allwisser doch für sehr fraglich...Ein klein bisschen reflektiert denken wäre schon schön...


----------



## MaggerHD (23. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Stimme mit nay aber soweit überein, dass ich (Jahrgang 93) nicht für etwas, was vor fast 70 Jahren sein Ende fand, verantwortlich bin. Ich hab nichtmal die Wiedervereinigung erlebt, wie soll ich für all das Schuld empfinden. Erbschuld ist soweit ich weiß abgeschafft. Es ist mir auch zuwider irgendwelche Kniefälle vor Gräbern zu machen, hoffen wir, dass ich nie Bundespräsident werde, dann gäbe es da wohl Probleme.

Tut mir leid wenn ich damit jemanden beleidige, aber für mich sind die 6 Millionen ermordeten Juden nur eine Zahl, mir fehlt, obwohl ich mich sehr gut in Geschichte auskenne, einfach jeder Bezug dazu.


----------



## nay (23. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ist doch murks.
> 
> A bezeichnet B öffentlich als Rechtsextremist. B bekommt deshalb nicht den Job, für den er sich beworben hat. Schon hat man einen Geschädigten.
> 
> Auch Meinungsfreiheit hat und muss Grenzen haben. Sonst könnte jeder jeden alles mögliche unterstellen ohne Grenzen und so gehts nunmal in einem Rechtsstaat nicht.


 
Das Beispiel mit dem Rechtsextremismus hast du schön gewählt, denn genau das passiert auch schon heute. Ich erinnere mich an einige Fälle wo Leuten gekündigt wurde,
weil man behauptet hat oder weil es sich erwießen hat (ja ganz genau ...), dass sie rechtsextrem seien.

Wenn jemand behauptet, dass du rechtsextrem bist und du deswegen einen Job nicht bekommst, vielleicht bist du es ja wirklich?  Ich weiß, dass es zu viel verlangt ist, Aussagen kritisch zu hinterfragen. Deswegen ist es viel einfacher Unwahres zu verbieten und nur die Wahrheit zu erlauben.  Man muss nur aufpassen, dass jene, die über Wahrheit und Unwahrheit entscheiden unbestechlich sind, vom Volk legitimiert sind und auch wieder vom Volk abgewählt werden können. Das trifft natürlich alles nicht auf unsere Richter zu.

Bevor ich auf die Moral und Integrität unserer Voodoorichter vertraue setze ich lieber auf die volle Freiheit der Meinungsäußerung und die Freiheit der Meinungsbildung durch kritisches Hinterfragen.

---

Natürlich ist es laut Grundgesetz nicht erlaubt jemanden wegen seiner politischen Überzeugung zu diskriminieren, Artikel 3 Grundgesetz.

Meine Schlussfolgerung:
- entscheidet ein Gericht, dass du rechtsextrem bist dürftest du deswegen bei einer Stellenausschreibung nicht  benachteiligt werden
- entscheidet ein Gericht jedoch, dass du nicht rechtsextrem bist, dann düfte dich jemand bei einer Stellenausschreibung benachteiligen, wenn er der festen Überzeugung ist, dass du rechtsextrem bist


Außerdem bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass wir uns in einem Rechtsstaat befinden. Aber das wäre ein zweites Thema.


----------



## Seeefe (23. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



nay schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit dem Rechtsextremismus hast du schön gewählt, denn genau das passiert auch schon heute. Ich erinnere mich an einige Fälle wo Leuten gekündigt wurde,
> weil man behauptet hat oder weil es sich erwießen hat (ja ganz genau ...), dass sie rechtsextrem seien.
> 
> Wenn jemand behauptet, dass du rechtsextrem bist und du deswegen einen Job nicht bekommst, vielleicht bist du es ja wirklich?  Ich weiß, dass es zu viel verlangt ist, Aussagen kritisch zu hinterfragen. Deswegen ist es viel einfacher Unwahres zu verbieten und nur die Wahrheit zu erlauben.  Man muss nur aufpassen, dass jene, die über Wahrheit und Unwahrheit entscheiden unbestechlich sind, vom Volk legitimiert sind und auch wieder vom Volk abgewählt werden können. Das trifft natürlich alles nicht auf unsere Richter zu.
> ...



Meinungsäußerrung findet auch seine Grenzen bei Rufmord, Falscher Unterstellung, usw.


Zum Rechtsstaat, naja fahr mal ein Land nach Osten weiter, dann ist Deutschland in punkto Rechtsstaat schon sehr gut dabei.


----------



## Tarvos (24. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Diese Heuchelei kotzt mich an. Genau durch solche Meldungen denkt  man täglich daran, wie böse die Rechten doch sind, aber wählen darf man  die trotzdem, ist klar. 

Was ist so schlimm daran Rechtsextrem zu sein? Die CDU gibt sich selbst als Rechts und gehört zu einer "lupenreinen demokratischen Partei". Wie zur Hölle soll ein Gericht entscheiden, welche politische Gesinnung ich habe? Das ist immer noch meine Persöhnliche Entscheidung. Abgesehen davon besteht die rechte Szene gefühlt nur aus V-Männern.

Man sollte nicht vergessen, das Jahrzehnte lang NSDAP Mitglieder in der BRD regiert haben. Juckt(e) keine Sau.


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



Tarvos schrieb:


> Diese Heuchelei kotzt mich an. Genau durch solche Meldungen denkt  man täglich daran, wie böse die Rechten doch sind, aber wählen darf man  die trotzdem, ist klar.
> 
> Was ist so schlimm daran Rechtsextrem zu sein? Die CDU gibt sich selbst als Rechts und gehört zu einer "lupenreinen demokratischen Partei". Wie zur Hölle soll ein Gericht entscheiden, welche politische Gesinnung ich habe? Das ist immer noch meine Persöhnliche Entscheidung. Abgesehen davon besteht die rechte Szene gefühlt nur aus V-Männern.
> 
> Man sollte nicht vergessen, das Jahrzehnte lang NSDAP Mitglieder in der BRD regiert haben. Juckt(e) keine Sau.



Jeder darf eine Partei gründen. Nur kannst du die NPD nicht einfach so verbieten, die wissen schon wie die alles politisch Korrekt ausdürcken, damit sie nicht verboten werden können. 

Und ja, viele ehemalige Politiker waren in der NSDAP, heißt aber nicht das sie gleichzeitig auch deren Meinung hatten.....
Unter der NS Regierung musste jeder in irgendeinem NS-Verein sein, sonst wär man diskriminiert, ausgeschlossen, verhungert oder vllt. auch getötet worden. Ohne Mitglied in einem der Vereine gewesen zu sein, konnte man seine Zukunft in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Das schlimme daran, extrem zu sein, ist der Schaden, den man an anderen anrichtet...


----------



## Tarvos (24. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Wenn man die NPD nicht verbieten kann entspricht sie den Regeln. Besonders kluge Leute sitzen nicht dahinter, die dem Heer an Richtern und Anwälten entkommen könnten.
Hinter der Partei Die Partei stecken klügere Leute und dennoch wurde die Parteieigenschaft abgesprochen.

Alle waren gegen die NSDAP, trotz Mitgliedsausweis. Erinnert mich an Padover "Es heißt, dass Hitler die Sache ganz allein, ohne Hilfe und Unterstützung irgendeines Deutschend durchgezogen hat."
Ich glaube das keine Sekunde. Es heißt nicht, das diese Leute danach schlechte Arbeit geleistet haben.

Gewalttaten sehe ich ohne braunen Filter als Straftaten an. Mir ist es egal ob mich ein Rechter oder ein Türke zu Brei schlägt. Leider tut man alles dafür, das der Fokus auf die Rechten gelegt wird, inklusive neuem Amt, weil das alte Versageramt die Akten geschredert hat.


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



Tarvos schrieb:


> Wenn man die NPD nicht verbieten kann entspricht sie den Regeln. Besonders kluge Leute sitzen nicht dahinter, die dem Heer an Richtern und Anwälten entkommen könnten.
> Hinter der Partei Die Partei stecken klügere Leute und dennoch wurde die Parteieigenschaft abgesprochen.
> 
> Alle waren gegen die NSDAP, trotz Mitgliedsausweis. Erinnert mich an Padover "Es heißt, dass Hitler die Sache ganz allein, ohne Hilfe und Unterstützung irgendeines Deutschend durchgezogen hat."
> ...


 
Sicher Entspricht die Partei nach außen den Regeln, doch die Ideologie ist der letzte Dreck. 

Alle waren nicht gegen die NSDAP, zwar sagen das alle, aber das wäre völliger schmarn. Trotzdem war damals fast ganz Deutschland in irgendeiner NS-Organisation Mitglied, anders konnte man kein normales Leben führen. 

Straftat bleibt Straftat, egal von wem begangen. 
Das man die Rechten in den Fokus zieht ist doch kein Wunder. Die Verträten die Ansichten, NS Deutschland war doch völlig in Ordnung und das sowas in Deutschland stärker nicht toleriert wird, als in anderen Staaten der Erde, ist doch selbstverständlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



Tarvos schrieb:


> Wenn man die NPD nicht verbieten kann entspricht sie den Regeln. Besonders kluge Leute sitzen nicht dahinter, die dem Heer an Richtern und Anwälten entkommen könnten.



Die Führungsspitze der NPD mag sich zwar im Vergleich zu manch anderem Politiker ziemlich blöd anstellen, aber hinsichtlich der rechtlichen Situation sind die verdammt auf Zack. Mag sein, dass das schlichtweg ein Selektionsprozess war, aber im Gegensatz zu ihren Anhängern passieren der Partei quasi gar keine strafbaren Ausrutscher mehr. (und von den Anhängern distanziert man sich dann halt, wenn man danach gefragt wird, lässt sie aber auf Demos&Co gerne weiter mitmachen, obwohl man deren extremistische Gesinnung ja so rein ""gar nicht"" unterstützt...  )



> Hinter der Partei Die Partei stecken klügere Leute und dennoch wurde die Parteieigenschaft abgesprochen.



Die PARTEi wurde, nach der Schlappe bei der letzten Bundestagswahl (über die iirc noch immer kein Gerichtsurteil gefällt wurde... - es lebe der Rechtsstaat) zu mehreren Landtagswahlen zugelassen und erfüllt demnach wohl weiterhin die Parteieigenschaft. (wie auch immer, bei deren offiziellen Ambitionen. Aber der APPD wurde afaik auch nicht ihr Rang aberkannt)
Darum gehts allerdings bei der NPD gar nicht. Die ist definitiv eine Partei. Die Frage ist nur, ob sie nicht zugleich ein Feind unserer Verfassung ist - was der wichtigere Aspekt wäre und zu einem Verbot der gesamten Organisation führen würde, Partei hin oder her.



> Gewalttaten sehe ich ohne braunen Filter als Straftaten an. Mir ist es egal ob mich ein Rechter oder ein Türke zu Brei schlägt. Leider tut man alles dafür, das der Fokus auf die Rechten gelegt wird, inklusive neuem Amt, weil das alte Versageramt die Akten geschredert hat.


 
Für das Opfer ist es egal, wer zuschlägt, aber für die Prävention nicht. Gegen Leute, die andere zu Brei schlagen, weil sie denjenigen nicht mögen, ist es leider nicht möglich, systematisch vorzugehen. Aber Leute, die sich systematisch organisieren, um anderen Personen aufgrund deren Ethnie, Religion oder politischen Weltanschauung zu schaden, kann man es - und sollte es auch. Der Fokus ergibt sich hier von ganz allein aus den Strukturen, nicht aus den Zielen. (es wird ja z.B. auch systematisch gegen islamistische Extremisten vorgegangen. Und es wurde auch einmal systematisch gegen kommunistische Extremisten vorgegangen - so erfolgreich, dass es nach aktuellem Kentnissstand derzeit überhaupt keine mehr in Deutschland gibt, die sowohl gewaltbereit, als auch in gefährlich großem Maßstabe organisiert sind)


----------



## Supeq (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> .... kommunistische Extremisten vorgegangen - so erfolgreich, dass es nach aktuellem Kentnissstand derzeit überhaupt keine mehr in Deutschland gibt, die sowohl gewaltbereit, als auch in gefährlich großem Maßstabe organisiert sind)



Dann schau mal am 1.Mai nach Berlin, selbst Wikipedia sagt dazu "Der Erste Mai in Kreuzberg bezeichnet die durch linke und linksradikale Gruppen organisierten Straßenfeste..." und das es dort zu Krawallen und Ausschreitungen kommt wird ja sogar im Fernsehen gezeigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Dort kommt es nicht zu Ausschreitungen. DANACH kommt es zu Ausschreitungen, die Straßenfeste als solche sind stink normale Straßenfeste. Organisierte Gewalt gibt es dort aber wenig bis gar nicht, nur die unschöne Tradition einer Vielzahl individueller Chaoten, sich an dem Tag dort einzufinden.
(Was nichts daran ändert, dass das Wissen über diesen Vorgang hier genauso wie bei Rechtsextremen genutzt wird, damit Polizeikräfte möglichst zum richtigen Zeitpunkt am richtigen Ort sind. Aber man braucht halt nicht anderthalb dutzend Ämter, um zu wissen, wann 1. Mai in Kreuzberg ist. Und mangels Organisation haben die dahinterstehenden Chaoten es schon lange nicht mehr geschafft, an irgend einem anderen Ort oder irgend einem anderen Tag Chaostage zu veranstalten)


----------



## Deimos (27. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran, extrem zu sein, ist der Schaden, den man an anderen anrichtet...


"Schaden" richtet jedes System und jede Politik an, nur nicht bei den gleichen Leuten. Vor 60-70 Jahren war nach geltender Rechtslegung das Ablehnen des Nationalsozialismus Schaden am Land.

Daher ist Parteiverbot juristisch gesehen wohl einfach eine verdammt schwere Sache.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Ich sehe das so, dass in Deutschland sowieso viel zu sehr mit den Begriffen "rechtsradikal" und "Nazi" umhergeworfen wird. 

Sobald man z.B. sagt, dass Immigranten erst ein Aufenthaltsrecht bekommen sollen, wenn sie einen festen Job vorweisen können, wird man schon als "rechtsradikal" oder als "Nazi" beschimpft. 

Oder wenn man z.B. sagt, dass Israel eine eindeutige Mitschuld am Nahostkonflikt trägt, weil es sich stetig weigert seine Siedlungspolitik zu revidieren und nicht auf Siedlungen im Westjordanland verzichten möchte, dann wird man ebenfalls als "Nazi" beschimpft. 

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass viele Leute in Deutschland überhaupt keine Ahnung davon haben, was "rechtsradikal" bzw. "Nazi" überhaupt bedeutet und deshalb jeden mit diesen Worten betiteln, der sich auch nur ein klein wenig "negativ" über Migranten äußert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Wer von jemandem verlangt, er solle sich einen Job zulegen, bevor er eine Aufenthaltserlaubnis bekommt, während derjenige eine Aufenthalts- und Arbeitserlaubnis braucht, um einen Job zu bekommen -wer also den Aufenthalt prinzipiell verbietet- der kann wohl getrost als weitrechts eingestuft werden.

Kritik an Israel kommt dagegen auch von ganz links und wir mitnichten pauschal mit der Nazikeule honoriert.


----------



## nay (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Er meint wohl, dass du wie in Canada Kohle mitbringen musst oder vor der Einwanderung einen Arbeitsplatz *arrangiert* haben musst.

Skilled Worker Visa: Canadian Visa Bureau
Proof of Funds: Canadian Visa Bureau

Canada stellt noch viel mehr Anforderungen an seine Einwanderer, um sicher zu gehen, dass sie wirklich eine Bereicherung und keine Belastung für die Gesellschaft sind. Canada muss rechtsradikal bis ins Mark sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Bezeichnung "rechtsradikal" in Internet-Foren kann zulässige Meinungsäußerung sein*

Bislang redete er allgemein von "Migranten", wozu ich dann auch mal Flüchtlinge und Familiennachzügler gezählt habe.

Wenn du spezifisch von direkten Arbeits-Einwanderern ohne Bezug zu Deutschland (oder der EU) redest, dann geht es kaum härter, als in Deutschland. Du musst nicht nur einen Arbeitsplatz "arrangiert" haben, sondern du musst ein fertiges Arbeitsplatzangebot für eine beschränkte Liste von (hochqualifizierten) Tätigkeiten haben, du brauchst eine in Deutschland anerkannte Erlaubnis zur Ausübung dieses Problems (für z.B. Lehrer und Mediziner regelmäßig ein unüberwindbares Hindernis, wenn deren Abschlüsse nicht anerkannt werden. Für alle anderen ein massives Hindernis, denn die deutsche Bürokratie kann schon einem 3 Monate für so eine Anerkennung brauchen und was bis dahin aus dem Angebot wurde, kannst du dir vorstellen) und dann "darf" dir eine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung zwecks Arbeit erstellt werden. Von einer (dauerhaften) Einwanderung (mit möglicher Einbürgerung), wie in Kanada, bist du dann aber immer noch meilenweit entfernt.

Oder, um es kurz zu machen: Für "Einwanderung" gibt es in Deutschland (im Gegensatz zu Kanada, USA,...) überhaupt keine reguläre Möglichkeit, sondern nur einige wenige Ausnahmeregelungen für Spezialisten.

Wer derzeit nach Deutschland kommt, macht das in aller Regel als Flüchtling, über die Familienzusammenführung oder als EU-Bürger im Rahmen der Freizügigkeit (ein paar Spätaussiedler aus Osteuropa gibts auch noch).


----------

